# gracie avatar or signature



## northcoastmma (Dec 30, 2006)

hey im looking to get a royce gracie avatar or signature. he was one of the reasons i got interested in mma. id be willing to part wiht a some points and whoever makes it can put their name on it. thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll do both if you post a bit more.


----------



## northcoastmma (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah i can do that. ive been busy with midterms lately. thanks man i really appreciate it


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh dude,

You can't rock a signature unless your a paid member. It'll just be an internet address.

:dunno: 

Do whatcha' gotta do.


----------



## northcoastmma (Dec 30, 2006)

trey i can use an avatar though right


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

northcoastmma said:


> trey i can use an avatar though right


Of course.


----------

